# Duke Energy Hiring NOW



## rockportfulton (Aug 28, 2012)

FYI 
These vacancies are current as of March 29-30, 2017
I have no further info - - please go direct to the hiring source. Good luck!

Duke Energy has 39 openings posted for Line Workers (Lineman) in Indiana, Ohio, and Kentucky. We are definitely looking to ramp up our Military Hiring Efforts for these positions.

Starting pay is between $20-$24 an hour..
...lots of overtime..
...regular hourly pay increases throughout apprenticeship..
...and annual bonus.

Earning potential is $60k year one, 
and by year four and five earning potential up to $160k.

Charlie Spicer,MBA
Lead Military Recruiter | Talent Acquisition
400 S. Tryon Street| Charlotte, NC 28202

Email: [email protected]


----------

